# Padded cycling shorts for 350lb rider?



## mcnall21 (11 mo ago)

Hi all, 

Had a bike for a while but only ride it once in a while due to the seat and not having padded shorts could anyone give me some advice or a seat and or padded shorts i am 6ft 3 and 350lbs 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Swolie74 (11 mo ago)

I was basically the same size when I started riding, I’ve been using the Sponeed cycling shorts on Amazon… only like $30 each and have worked well enough for the time being. I personally didn’t want to invest too much into a singular pair of shorts because I commute to work via bike so I wanted to buy several pairs instead of needing to wash them every day. They go up to Asian 4xl (American 3xl) but stretch a lot and had no problem fitting into them … outside of that if you want quality in big boy sizing, Aerotech is best


----------



## mcnall21 (11 mo ago)

Swolie74 said:


> I was basically the same size when I started riding, I’ve been using the Sponeed cycling shorts on Amazon… only like $30 each and have worked well enough for the time being. I personally didn’t want to invest too much into a singular pair of shorts because I commute to work via bike so I wanted to buy several pairs instead of needing to wash them every day. They go up to Asian 4xl (American 3xl) but stretch a lot and had no problem fitting into them … outside of that if you want quality in big boy sizing, Aerotech is best




Thank you for your reply i will look into these bro 👊🏾


----------



## LarryMagoo (Jan 13, 2022)

Specialized has Saddles that are made to fit your Sit Bones. You get two pieces of Cardboard bigger than your butt. You sit down on an unpadded Chair then pull yourself down to the chair so your sit bones will leave indentations in the Cardboard. Measure the distance between the centers of each depression and you now have measured the size of your butt. Now take that measurement and go shop for a new saddle....you simply will not believe how comfortable it is! I ride a 143mm model.


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

Check out Fat Lad At The Back bibs. They are made for bigger riders.


----------



## mcnall21 (11 mo ago)

FishMan473 said:


> Check out Fat Lad At The Back bibs. They are made for bigger riders.


Thank you bro i will look into this


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

When I go on really long rides and don't want my padded shorts slipping down my big @ss LOL i use bibs...this one in particular (I'm 340):
Garneau Optimum 2

I also tried out these cheaper ones from Amazon:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08PNKX9HS/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1&psc=1

These shorts are really comfortable: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08X9WPMHR/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Also bought that shorts were meh but the padded liner is great when I don't feel like wearing a bib. Here is a link to the bib that came with the shorts....which are only $18:
Amazon.com: Urban Cycling ClickFast Padded Undershorts Liner Underwear with Coolmax Technology (Compatible with Enduro Shorts) (2XL) Black : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


----------



## mcnall21 (11 mo ago)

BigJZ74 said:


> When I go on really long rides and don't want my padded shorts slipping down my big @ss LOL i use bibs...this one in particular (I'm 340):
> Garneau Optimum 2
> 
> I also tried out these cheaper ones from Amazon:
> ...


Thank you sir


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

I recently switched to bibs instead of shorts. Endura single track liners are what I use and highly recommend them.


----------



## Pasta4lnch (May 29, 2020)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07P56NGMP/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&th=1&psc=1

These are what I use...I'm new to padded bibs so I have nothing to base it off of, but they do seem to work well.


----------



## Yootah (Jun 30, 2017)

Definitely make sure your saddle fits. Big dudes have wide sit bones and most normal saddles won't cut it. Wider (150mm+) seats put the support in the right place.

Chamois opinions are all over the place, because every rider is different. I'm really liking these Baleaf shorts right now, they're as good as anything else I own from Pearl Izumi, Garneau, Giro, etc. But you'll likely have to shop around until you find a brand that works for you. Remember that too much padding can be as detrimental as too little, and a well fitted saddle plus lots of seat time are the best way to resolve sit bone pain.



https://www.amazon.com/Baleaf-Cycling-Bicycle-Pockets-Quick-Dry/


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Weight and sit bone width are not coupled.


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

Definitely get your SIT bones measured! I did and mine are 163mm. Got a new 165mm saddle and it’s like a brand new bike!!! Soooooo much more comfortable!!!!!


----------



## Pasta4lnch (May 29, 2020)

Agreed on the SIT bones. W the proper seat having padded bib is nice - but on occasion I ride without it and its not much different. I'll also add a piece of advice I got on this forum...if you ride once in a while, nothing is going to make a difference. if you ride constantly you get used to it. Now after a long ride...of all the things that hurt on me, thats not one of them lol


----------



## KThaxton (Jun 4, 2009)

While not a heavy-person specific choice, I am loving my BN3TH North Shore Chamois. They have a pouch for the boys. I like the separation.


----------



## Yootah (Jun 30, 2017)

KThaxton said:


> BN3TH North Shore Chamois


Well that looks neat. I just discovered Duluth Bullpen boxers a couple months ago and they're comfyAF. $75 seems steep for a chamois but I might have to give a pair of these a shot.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

They're so nice, I went from none to four pairs in a couple months. Which is still cheaper than a single pair of nice bibs


----------



## KThaxton (Jun 4, 2009)

Yootah said:


> Well that looks neat. I just discovered Duluth Bullpen boxers a couple months ago and they're comfyAF. $75 seems steep for a chamois but I might have to give a pair of these a shot.


One day in an outdoor store, I saw "My Package" underwear with said pouch, I thought, wow, I need these for hiking so I bought some.
Since I've always hated the boys not having a home, no separation with normal bike shorts, I always thought, "man, somebody needs to make bike shorts like my My Package underwear". Then I saw it....in a magazine many years later. I was so happy I shed a tear. 

I believe "My Package" became "BN3TH"


----------



## KThaxton (Jun 4, 2009)

I just realized one heavy rider advantage to the BN3TH shorts is they are a little bit lower wasted then most others, they sit below my gut line.


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

FishMan473 said:


> Check out Fat Lad At The Back bibs. They are made for bigger riders.


Which ones do you recommend?


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

Brules said:


> Which ones do you recommend?


Sorry, I cannot as they have really changed their product line a lot since I have ordered mine. I will say the old model that I have fit really well, but they don't have the best chamois as it is a bit soft and tends to move around a bit too much causing irritation (I also have extra sensitive skin right now due to a medical issue, so maybe its just me). Looks like they have a new Jewel "premium" "high density" chamois that I assume addresses this issue.


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

For shorts and not the padded liner - these REI shorts fit great and have Velcro adjustable tabs inside. I’d say they would fit from a 46”-54” waist in the 3xl. I just ordered a 2xl pair as the 3x is too big now and fall off me. No belt loops is only downside. Super lightweight and super comfortable!









REI Co-op Link Double Bike Shorts - Men's | REI Co-op


They may look too cosmopolitan for grinding gravel roads, but the men's REI Co-op Link double bike shorts love a layer of singletrack dust as much as they love a cool back booth after a long ride.




www.rei.com


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

Ok gotta share this. Just got these in the mail, and I’m IN LOVE instantly. The REI shorts above are fantastic and they come with padded undershorts that fit well for Clyde’s BUT the padding in the REI kinda sucks. 

I saw this brand advertising on Faceballs, and after doing some basic research I thought what the hell and ordered the buy 2 get 1 free. 

Shipping took 2-3 weeks, BUT OMG - most comfy under shorts I’ve found yet (including absolute black bibs style that run SMALL). I’m 6’, 285, 45” waist so I went 3x. They fit perfectly and I think would fit up to a 48-50 waist. I have BIG lineman thighs and legs and all I can say is wow! Out of the 5-6 pairs and brands I’ve tried these are the first that when I put them on I instantly loved them and the fit and comfort. 

Padding feels great, even better than than the absolute black bibs pads (thicker and better design and placement). Haven’t ridden them yet but will tomorrow evening. 

Biggest bonus is when I pulled them in - no having to adjust the boys multiple times. Pulled on and perfect fit. I’ll advise tomorrow after ride but I can already tell they will be great as long as they last:

Anyone else wear these or try them?






WINX - Ergonomic Ultra Shorts – winxwheels


WINX - Ergonomic Ultra Shorts




winxwheels.com


----------



## Whec716 (Dec 6, 2009)

Brules said:


> Ok gotta share this. Just got these in the mail, and I’m IN LOVE instantly. The REI shorts above are fantastic and they come with padded undershorts that fit well for Clyde’s BUT the padding in the REI kinda sucks.
> 
> I saw this brand advertising on Faceballs, and after doing some basic research I thought what the hell and ordered the buy 2 get 1 free.
> 
> ...


I just orderd mine, I'll let you know.


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

Rode Angel Fire park yesterday in them no issues. The padding is legit. They have short legs on them that can get pulled up and tucked up but that’s my only complaint.


----------



## Swolie74 (11 mo ago)

Those don't look like they have a long enough inseam to be comfortable.. I got some similar ones that have great padding but they roll up and bunch in the crotch making them fit/feel like tightey whiteys


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

I wore a pair of Meundies under them - they did bunch but no rubbing cause the me undies. 😁


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

Aerotech design has big boy sizes. And their stuff is made in USA.





Big Man Bike Shorts, Plus Size road bike shorts, MTB shorts


Big Man's Cycling Shorts - Lots of Styles for bicycle rides. Aero Tech makes big man bike shorts for all riders. Our sizing includes 3XL, 4XL, 5XL. We manufacture most of our shorts in the USA.




www.aerotechdesigns.com


----------

